# 1995 nissan outer door window weatherstrip?



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys looking for the weatherstrip for the outside window strip. Say i rolled my window down and i lay my arm up on the door, I need that strip for both side. Mine is torn and water is getting inside my door making stuff rust up. Anyone have a part number or a name for it? I called nissan and if the guy had the right piece they want 68$ per window. If i knew part number or name of what I am looking for, Im sure I can find it cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they are called belt mouldings...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a Nissan-only part. Try: AAA Nissan Parts


----------

